# Iron Man 2



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

For those that enjoyed Iron man the trailer for Iron Man 2 is out and looks like it could be pretty good


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

http://www.apple.com/trailers/paramount/ironman/


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

WOW it looks very good


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Hell the bass on that had my desk dancing. Looks like its gonna be the year of Robert Downy JR.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Great stuff!

I really enjoyed Iron Man, so will be looking forward to the sequel.

Talking about Robert Downy JR. Did anyone see him at the end of The Incredible Hulk? I thought it set him up nicely for The Hulk 2.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Looking good so far


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

yes it was nice they but him in hulk2,btw ironman 3 is coming after the #2


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I just watched the trailer and it looks like the same style as the first one.

I love the old comic books and I was worried about how they would transfer to the big screen. However, they have done a great job.

I made my wife watch Iron Man on blu-ray. Not her cup of tea at all :lol:

She did enjoy it though, which I was pleased about.

My son also enjoyed The Incredible Hulk. I am looking forward to taking him to the cinema to see The Hulk 2.

"Hulk, smash!!!!"


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Big fan of the original.

http://www.moviefone.co.uk/2009/12/....uk/2009/12/17/iron-man-2-trailer-rocks-hard/


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

WHAT THE HELL HAS GARRY SHANDLING DONE TO HIMSELF :doublesho i was only watching the larry sanders show the other week and if it wasnt for his voice i wouldnt have known that was him.very scary.the film on the other hand looks class,two hardcore hell raisers in the same pic (rourke really has come back strong) is to good to miss.wasnt a huge fan of the first but tis looks great :thumb: paltrow gets fitter with age as well :argie:


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Doing some work on it at the moment.... Looks pretty good


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Serious Performance said:


> Doing some work on it at the moment.... Looks pretty good


Oooh - do tell...!

This does look superb - AND Scarlet Johansen is in it too


----------



## tur8o (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks very good. Really enjoyed the first one and really realy looking forward to this one.


----------



## baptistsan (May 4, 2009)

Enjoyed the first, hope the sequel is at least as good.


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

I just saw the first Iron Man at the weekend and now can't wait till this is out - is it May time?


----------

